# Custom Scout



## Tony the slinger (Sep 25, 2015)

Greeting all!

Happy Thanksgiving! This is a custom ordered scout slingshot that I finished a few weeks ago. The core is high quality Baltic Birch Plywood, the palmswell is purpleheart, and the fingerswell is Cherry. Waste is a tad thinner that the original to make it quite comfortable in the hand. It was designed to use the Stone Spear plugs as the attachment method as requested by the customer. Though this was a relatively simple build, it was a bit more tricky than you might think.

Hope you all like it!


----------



## CamiSchlam (Aug 18, 2017)

The colors are amazing. Great work!!


----------



## brucered (Dec 30, 2015)

Nicely executed. Whoever commissioned it, will surely love it.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Looks great


----------



## Jolly Roger (Aug 14, 2017)

Yes, I agree this is a nice piece of craftsmanship. I like it. Fits in the hand nicely. Looks like the real deal, not molded plastic. The thinner waist and forks makes it extremely comfortable. The Stone Spear no tie band attachment gives it a classy look. No plastic clips to break. This slingshot is so light that it is not even noticeable in a pocket. Kinda like shooting without a slingshot at all it is so light weight but very well balanced. Ergonomic in that the fork grip and the palm swell fit very well...esp. since the palm swell is only on one side and the finger swell on the other. Still has a gap between the upper palm and the fork but not so much noticeable that it makes a difference. Shoots great and as accurate as it can be considering my hit and miss shooting style....in other words, it shoots better than I do.

If you just gotta have a custom slingshot I can see the true value of a custom made wood sling.shot. This is the first custom made to my specifications I've had. Tony offered to make this for me back in September when I posted "To Scout or not to Scout". I told him to just put his own spin on it and use the Stone Spear band attachment method (I shipped them to him to use). The price was not much more than buying a plastic molded model. And certainly worth the extra to have something custom crafted and so beautiful.

For the record, I still get extreme pleasure from shooting my Pocket Predator Bill Hays Ergo Camo Ranger with Pro Clips on it. And I call that one My Python noting its similarity to the Colt Python .357 Revolver. There is no gap anywhere in my hand with that one, it fills the entire palm cavity perfectly. I shoot it every day and this custom slingshot from Tony The Slinger is just as fun to shoot and draws the compliments.

I call it The Scout Master! If you are in the market for a Scout, try having Tony make you a Scout Master. You will not be disappointed. If you are, let me know and I'll take it off your hands. This would make a great gift for those who want to give away Scout Master slingshots.


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

That's a really nice one Tony!


----------



## Tony the slinger (Sep 25, 2015)

CamiSchlam said:


> The colors are amazing. Great work!!





brucered said:


> Nicely executed. Whoever commissioned it, will surely love it.





Tag said:


> Looks great





Jolly Roger said:


> Yes, I agree this is a nice piece of craftsmanship. I like it. Fits in the hand nicely. Looks like the real deal, not molded plastic. The thinner waist and forks makes it extremely comfortable. The Stone Spear no tie band attachment gives it a classy look. No plastic clips to break. This slingshot is so light that it is not even noticeable in a pocket. Kinda like shooting without a slingshot at all it is so light weight but very well balanced. Ergonomic in that the fork grip and the palm swell fit very well...esp. since the palm swell is only on one side and the finger swell on the other. Still has a gap between the upper palm and the fork but not so much noticeable that it makes a difference. Shoots great and as accurate as it can be considering my hit and miss shooting style....in other words, it shoots better than I do.
> 
> If you just gotta have a custom slingshot I can see the true value of a custom made wood sling.shot. This is the first custom made to my specifications I've had. Tony offered to make this for me back in September when I posted "To Scout or not to Scout". I told him to just put his own spin on it and use the Stone Spear band attachment method (I shipped them to him to use). The price was not much more than buying a plastic molded model. And certainly worth the extra to have something custom crafted and so beautiful.
> 
> ...





Ibojoe said:


> That's a really nice one Tony!


Thank you all very much! I am so glad you like it Roger!


----------



## VAshooter (Feb 10, 2015)

Nice slingshot Tony. Congratulations on acquiring a fine shooter JC.


----------



## tastetickles (Jul 3, 2017)

Nice


----------



## mostho (Mar 28, 2017)

great execution congrats!


----------



## Tony the slinger (Sep 25, 2015)

VAshooter said:


> Nice slingshot Tony. Congratulations on acquiring a fine shooter JC.





tastetickles said:


> Nice





mostho said:


> great execution congrats!


Thank you all!


----------



## Samurai Samoht (Apr 6, 2013)

Looks awesome! :thumbsup:


----------



## Tony the slinger (Sep 25, 2015)

SamuraiSamoht said:


> Looks awesome! :thumbsup:


Thanks, Samurai!!


----------



## Jolly Roger (Aug 14, 2017)

Yes this is a nice slingshot. A great job cloning the Simple Shot Scout with some minor improvements. No plastic Flip Clips to break and are so hard to get the screws started and screwed in. I had Tony make this one using well nuts with the band in the fork hole then insert the well nut and tighten to hold the bands. Still can be shot TTF or OTT using this attachment method.

Tony did an excellent job hand crafting this Scout Knockoff. It shoots well and the palm swell fits nice in my hand. Of course, I know for sure that it would not hold up to the stress test that I gave the Chinese Scout Clone I bought on eBay. If I shot the forks of this wooden Scour 25 times and beat it with a hammer against an anvil I'm certain that it would break or be disabled for life. I wonder if it would hold a 35 lb. anvil hanging from the fork holes?????? Most likely not. But I still like shooting this wood Scout and would certainly not put it through the stress test I put that Chinese Scout through.

I guess it is kinda like that lady that looks great in a black dress and high heals but just don't expect her to put on blue jeans and boots to help you brand cattle or haul hay or muck out the stalls.

If you like the Scout it would be well worth your $$ to have Tony make one of these beauties for your collection. No doubt it will not hang on the wall but will be in your regular shooting rotation if not your one and only. But I will admit that it hasn't gotten the love and attention that it deserves since I received the ergo cast camo aluminum Ranger with Pro Clips from Bill Hays. What the heck, order both of them and you decide.


----------



## Jolly Roger (Aug 14, 2017)

P.S. Thanks to whoever pulled this post up again. Gave me the opportunity to expound on my previous comments and add some additional input.


----------



## Tony the slinger (Sep 25, 2015)

Jolly Roger said:


> Yes this is a nice slingshot. A great job cloning the Simple Shot Scout with some minor improvements. No plastic Flip Clips to break and are so hard to get the screws started and screwed in. I had Tony make this one using well nuts with the band in the fork hole then insert the well nut and tighten to hold the bands. Still can be shot TTF or OTT using this attachment method.
> 
> Tony did an excellent job hand crafting this Scout Knockoff. It shoots well and the palm swell fits nice in my hand. Of course, I know for sure that it would not hold up to the stress test that I gave the Chinese Scout Clone I bought on eBay. If I shot the forks of this wooden Scour 25 times and beat it with a hammer against an anvil I'm certain that it would break or be disabled for life. I wonder if it would hold a 35 lb. anvil hanging from the fork holes?????? Most likely not. But I still like shooting this wood Scout and would certainly not put it through the stress test I put that Chinese Scout through.
> 
> ...


I am so glad you are still enjoying it! Anyone is more than welcome to PM me if you are interested in a sling of any design, not just the Scout!


----------



## enzo61 (Apr 12, 2018)

Tony the slinger

Good evening Tony, congratulations your beautiful wooden slingshot.

What did you use to stop the rubber bands???

Thank You...............Enzo


----------



## Tony the slinger (Sep 25, 2015)

enzo61 said:


> Tony the slinger
> 
> Good evening Tony, congratulations your beautiful wooden slingshot.
> 
> ...


I used these plugs from Stone Spear. https://www.stone-spear.com/accessories/fast_band


----------

